# Impara a scrivere in italiano o fottiti



## oceansize (9 Febbraio 2011)

trovato in rete, chiaro e conciso

nn voglio fare la grammar nazi ma ogni tanto fa bene ripassare :carneval:
e magari diffondetelo tra i vostri nipoti!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Febbraio 2011)

grazie :up:


----------



## Simy (9 Febbraio 2011)

:up::up::up:


----------



## dave.one (9 Febbraio 2011)

... Ottimo!!! Glie lo passo a mia sorella, chissà che non lo stampi e lo appenda in classe (insegna alle medie...)


----------



## Eliade (8 Marzo 2011)

Grazie...confesso che ne avevo bisogno...:unhappy:


----------

